# Zeiss Distagon T* 25 f/2 ZE in Stock



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/zeiss-distagon-25-f2-in-stock/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/zeiss-distagon-25-f2-in-stock/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/zeiss-distagon-25-f2-in-stock/"></a></div>
<strong>Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 25 f/2

</strong>B&H has limited quantity of the new Zeiss Distagon 25 f/2 that was announced at the end of October.</p>
<p>As per most of the Zeiss lenses, it’s coming highly regarded. Here’s <a href="http://www.zeissimages.com/showreplies.php?qid=850">just one review</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/829508-REG/Zeiss_1871_766_Distagon_25mm_f_2_ZE.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Zeiss Distagon T* 25 f/2 @ B&H for $1699</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## infared (Jan 17, 2012)

If it is anything like my Zeiss ZE 21mm f/2.8... it is a smoking hot lens.


----------



## branden (Jan 17, 2012)

Between the Zeiss 21/2.8 and the Zeiss 28/2, this 25/2 seems awfully redundant to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 18, 2012)

The 2s are quite a bit different from the 2.8s. The focal lengths are similar, but that's about it. I got to play with one and it what it does with colors really needs to be seen to be appreciated. I was inches from buying it but basically for me it would be a really expensive toy for amazing street photography. This lens is for creating "art."

I do some portraits, but they are almost always outside and involve lots of movement. I can see using this in studio without autofocus, but I don't trust myself or the patience of my clients to use it regularly. Additionally, at f2 with three or four flash setup outside, I'm going to need at least a three stop ND and it's tough to manually focus when the viewfinder is darkened. I can't imagine trying to focus it with a 6 stop ND.

That all being said, I wish I had bought it.


----------



## tron (Jan 23, 2012)

I just saw something at B&H given link:

Discontinued Availabillty Details
This item has been discontinued by the manufacturer and is no longer available.

How can a lens be discontinued before even it gets available for sale?

On the other hand the lens looks fine at:

http://lenses.zeiss.com/photo/en_DE/products/slr/distagont225.usage.html

Maybe a B&H problem?


----------



## photophreek (Jan 23, 2012)

The older Zeiss Distagon 25/2 has been discontinued and the new Zeiss 25/2 is a Distagon T*.


----------



## tron (Jan 23, 2012)

photophreek said:


> The older Zeiss Distagon 25/2 has been discontinued and the new Zeiss 25/2 is a Distagon T*.



Correct! Thanks. I found it at:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839987-REG/Zeiss_1871766_Distagon_T_25mm_f_2_0.html


----------

